# Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5**



## krauthi (5. Juni 2007)

so nach meiner ankündigung das es wieder ein bootstreffen in holland geben würde habe ich jetzt nägel mit köpfe gemacht 
das bootstreffen findet statt am 1-2 september 2007 auf der Campinganlage Van Ass
so wie beim letzten bootstreffen wieder mit zelten booten usw

preis pro person liegt bei 3 € je nacht 
ein zelt kostet auch 3 € je nacht 
und ein boot einslippen beläuft sich auf 5 € je boot
und das ist alles was an kosten dort zu zahlen sind 
wir haben dort eine große Wiese zum zelten und können dort auch die boote direkt am wasser liegen lassen 
es darf gegrillt werden und für einige spielchen haben wir auch schon ein paar ideen
es können selbstverständlich auch leute teilnehmen die selber kein boot besitzen
entweder ergibt sich dan noch ein bootsplatzt oder es kann auch ein boot geliehen werden und wenn man sich die kosten teilt ist es auch nicht so teuer

nun hier die mitbringselliste

Krauthi
nudelsalat
grill
tisch

the Fish
kasten bier
baguettes
bratwürstchen




teilnehmerliste
krauthi
+ sohn
+Krauthis 7
1 boot+ 2 zelte

Perch
1 boot+ 1 zelt
+Looser
+Michael

cusack
1 boot + 1 zelt
Thomas

Peter 70
1 boot + 1 zelt
arbeitskolege

Maashunter
mr.ILLex
+ boot
+Zelt

Comander
+ sohn
+ Boot
+Zelt

Henry
+ Dieter
+ Boot
+Zelt

Brisco
+ Mustafa
zelt

Svitti
+ zelt

the Fish
+ zelt

Joshua
+ zelt


gruß Krauthi:vik:


----------



## Heiko112 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***

Moin Krauthi

wäre gerne wieder dabei aber da unten ist mir das einfach die falsche ecke.


----------



## krauthi (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***

ja  da hast du recht heiko  aber  diesmal sind wir direkt an der schleuse  und können dan  runter nach asselt fahren  was  dan wieder ein ganz anderer bereich ist  und auch mehr fänge garantiert


----------



## krauthi (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***

http://www.watersportschool.de/

da kann man sich zb  ein boot  ausleihen und sich die kosten dan teilen 

gruß krauthi


----------



## thefish (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***

Bor ey, voll geil! #6

Ich bin natürlich dabei! Setzte mich doch bitte auf die Liste!:m

Nehme einen Kasten Bier, Baguettes und ein großes Paket Bratwürste mit! :q

Aber wo zum Teufel liegt dieser Campingplatz, wo du das diesjährige Bootstreffen verantstalten willst? |kopfkrat

Grüße, Thorsten. #h


----------



## krauthi (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***

die Campinganlage liegt  am ende von roermond  in der nähe  der autobahnbrücke  rechte seite


----------



## Lachsy (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***

Der liegt fast neben der niederländischen DLRG. vom nordplassen sieht man ihn Thorsten

du fährst Hatenboer runter, dann Links nächste wieder links, dann haste auf der linken seite am Nordplassen mit dem "freibad", dann auf der rechten seite.
Wenn du der strasse weiter folgen würdes kommste nach Marina Oelderhhuske.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lachsy (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***

hier mal googel earth bilder

anfahrt 

http://img104.*ih.us/img104/7040/unbenannt2fz2.jpg


hafen selber

http://img164.*ih.us/img164/8306/unbenannt1tc7.jpg


----------



## joshua (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***

*Handheb*
Ich wäre auch gerne dabei


----------



## krauthi (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***

so langsam  wird ja wieder eine richtig große Gruppe  zusammen kommen 

also  wer  interesse hat  mit dabei zu sein  kann sich gerne noch anmelden 

denk  früh genug  daran  bei bedarf   ein boot rechtzeitig  zu reservieren(mieten)

gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***

wer sich kein Boot mieten möchte sondern mit dem gedanken spielt sich eins zu kaufen sollte sich das hier http://www.kalaydo.de/iad/bap/object?kalaydonr=2149392
mal anschauen 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***

aktueller stand
teilnehmerliste
krauthi
+ sohn
+Krauthis 7
1 boot+ 2 zelte

Perch
1 boot+ 1 zelt
+Looser
+Michael

cusack
1 boot + 1 zelt
Thomas

Peter 70
1 boot + 1 zelt
arbeitskolege

Maashunter
mr.ILLex
+ boot
+Zelt

Comander
+ sohn
+ Boot
+Zelt

Henry
+ Dieter
+ Boot
+Zelt

Brisco
+ Mustafa
zelt

Svitti
Vater
+Boot
+ zelt

the Fish
+ zelt

Joshua
+ zelt


gruß Krauthi:vik:


----------



## krauthi (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***

noch 6 wochen und die vorbereitungen sind im volle gange

also wer noch mit dabei sein möchte kann sich gerne noch anmelden 



gruß krauthi


----------



## Maashunter (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***

Hallo Frank,wollte nur bescheid geben das Henry seinen Vater mitbringt , Gruß Josef


----------



## krauthi (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***

schön freut mich so sehe ich Dieter auch noch mal wieder
ach ja ich war heute in Roermond bei von ass und habe mir die anlage noch mal angeschaut 
wer möchte kan auch für 3 € strom haben um seine Bat aufzuladen 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## Gunni77 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***



> wäre gerne wieder dabei aber da unten ist mir das einfach die falsche ecke.


 
Mir auch, es geht ja gerüchteweise nicht mehr viel und das hat einen Grund. Eine ganze Reihe von Leuten angelt da seit ein paar Jahren im Winter vertikal auf den tiefen Seen, so viele Zander können die Pottfischer und die Kormorane zusammen gar nicht killen. Da fast jeder sagt, er macht so was nicht, frage ich mich immer, wer in den Booten sitzt. 

Und so sieht ein Zander mit tennisballgroßen Augen aus:
http://www.bigcatchtv.de/video/uww_zander3-mov

Gruß


----------



## the doctor (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***

oh

Naja,
wenn er ihn mitgenommen hat dann geht´s doch :m


ehhm ja, werde leider auch nicht teilnehmen "können" (unter anderem Bootsbedingt)
Allerdings, komme ich Samstag vorbei  zu 90%


----------



## krauthi (10. August 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***

treffpunkt wird am 1.september  um 7.oo uhr an der slipanlage von ass  sein 

ab dem mittwoch den28 august  ist anmeldeschluss

gruß Krauthi


----------



## Heiko112 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***

Muahahahaha 


heul hier nicht rum, der Zander schwimmt wieder, und ich gehe mal stark davon aus das er noch immer schwimmt. 

Wenn ihr glaubt das die Zander da unten alle sterben dann habt ihr nicht unbedingt die mesite ahnung.

Der Zander zischelte direkt in die Tiefe.

Hab auch schon Zander gehabt die an der Trommelsucht gestorben sind. Die kamen dann aber nach oben. Und das  sind die wenigstens. 



JA 
ich angel im Winter auf Zander und
JA auch tiefer als 10 Meter.
Und JA ich fange sogar welche.
Und JA ich setzte alles zurück.

Die die es nicht schaffen kommen mit, das waren vergangenen Winter 2 Stück.

Und ansonsten haltet es doch einfach mal wie der Linux Pinguin.


----------



## Lachsy (10. August 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***

Bei mir wird das auch nix, muss samstags arbeiten. Vieleicht schaffe ich es sonntag vorbeizuschaun.


----------



## Gunni77 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***

Eigentlich wollte ich es wirklich wie der Linux-Pinguin halten, aber so viel Charme kann ich nicht wiederstehen, ein freundliches Lachen kann so viel bewirken. Ich möchte auch nicht weiter rumheulen, nur einmal kurz meine Erfahrungen schildern: 

Zander haben eine geschlossene Schwimmblase und können den Druckausgleich nicht schnell schaffen. Die sich ausdehnende Schwimmblase drückt auf die inneren Organe des Fisches. Diese werden dabei teilweise sichtbar beschädigt, ebenso können Risse in der Schwimmblase entstehen. Das Blut der Fische wirkt schaumartig, es sieht so aus als hätten sich Gasbläschen gebildet. Weiterhin vermute ich eine Beschädigung der Augen, die sicher nicht darauf ausgelegt sind, ihren Durchmesser binnen weniger Minuten zu verdoppeln.

Wie ich darauf komme? Genau, nicht bescheid gewusst, Zander gefangen, Trommelsucht festgestellt, abgeschlagen und ausgenommen. Ergebnis siehe oben, learning by doing. Du bist also wirklich der Meinung, dass die Fische unverletzt sind bzw. dass die Fische innere Verletzungen problemlos überleben? Woher weißt du, dass diese Fische nicht langsam eingehen, meinetwegen sogar erst Tage später?

Noch etwas anderes: Tote Fische schwimmen nicht zwingend sofort an der Oberfläche, jeder Teichbesitzer oder Aquarianer kann das bestätigen. Meist schwimmen sie erst durch Ansammelungen von Faulgasen in der Bauchhöhle auf, dass dauert normalerweise einige Tage und passiert im Winter u.U. gar nicht. Ich kann nur schwer nachvollziehen, wieso du so sicher bist, dass nur die auftreibenden Fische sterben, sind meine Beobachtungen falsch? 

Du befindest dich allerdings in guter Gesellschaft, deswegen tut es mir auch ein wenig leid, dass ich dich angeblafft habe. Immerhin waren es die großen Vorbilder, die zur Rechtfertigung der eigenen Fischgeilheit oder einfach aus endloser Dummheit als absolute Spitze des Eisbergs sogar Perversitäten wie das Anstechen der austretenden Mägen praktiziert haben, weil sie diese für die Schwimmblase gehalten haben.

Viel Spaß noch beim Angeln und sorry den Anderen fürs Thema zuspammen, bei einigen Themen habe ich einfach (noch) nicht immer die nötige, innere Ruhe, um sie zu ignoriern. Ja, ich weiß, dass es nichts bringt, es ist halt durchgegangen.


----------



## Gunni77 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***

Posting tauchte doppelt auf, kann es leider nicht entfernen


----------



## Aalkoenig (11. August 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***



krauthi schrieb:


> ja  da hast du recht heiko  aber  diesmal sind wir direkt an der schleuse  und können dan  runter nach asselt fahren  was  dan wieder ein ganz anderer bereich ist  und auch mehr fänge garantiert



Was kann man in der ecke denn überhaupt fangen??


Gruss Aalkoenig :vik:


----------



## krauthi (11. August 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***

zu den Fremdpostings
was soll das ????????????????????????:r
es geht sich hier um ein gemütliches Bootsanglertreffen und nicht ums vertikalfischen im winter #q   also bitte ich euch dies zu unterlassen und wenn bedarf besteht dafür euren eigenen tread aufzumachen

@allkönig
unser hauptfisch ist der Hecht ,Zander ,Barsch


gruß Krauthi vom Pikepointteam


----------



## Peter70 (13. August 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***

Noch jemand hier der schon Freitags anreist?


----------



## krauthi (13. August 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***

hallo Peter
soweit ich weiß wollen Cusack und Perch schon freitags dort sein 
ich selber werde  erst samstag morgens  eintrudeln  
werde ca 2 tage vorher   dort noch mal anrufen um zu erfahren auf welcher wiese  wir nun unser Biwak aufbauen können 


gruß krauthi


----------



## Sebÿ (13. August 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***

Hallo zusammen!
Würde gerne am Sonntag mal vorbei kommen und wenn einer
 noch ein kleines Eckchen auf seinem Boot frei hat auch mit 
angeln. Am samstag muss ich leider arbeiten. In welcher Ecke 
werdet ihr denn da angeln? Hab gelesen das ihr zum asselter plas fahren wollt.
MfG
Sebastian


----------



## krauthi (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***

hallo Sebastian
ja das stimmt wir werden runter nach asselt fahren 
sonntags wird es wieder so ablaufen das vormittags schon abgebaut wird und dan wieder ab runter nach asselt 
einen platz im boot kann ich dir nicht garantieren also am besten einfach vorbei schauen aber wie gesagt wir werden schon früh auf dem wasser sein


gruß Krauthi


----------



## thefish (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***

Hallo zusammen!

Ich muss leider absagen! Die Tischtennis-Saison fängt dieses Jahr leider genau an diesem Wochenende an!
Unser erstes Spiel ist Sonntagmorgen um 10.00 Uhr. |evil:

Schade! :c

Kann man nichts machen!

Petri denen, die fahren und fischen! :m

Grüße Thorsten.


----------



## krauthi (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***

schade  Thorsten
nur kann ich es leider nicht verstehen 
anfangs  immer wieder angefragt  Wann ?? gibts Bootstreffen nr.5  !
dan  steht  die ganze sache  und die begeisterung ist groß und lange  vorraus planbar
der termin steht auch schon  seit monaten fest   und dan  fällt einem plötzlich ein  das  genau an dem wochenende  doch was anderes  angesagt ist ????

naja kann man nichts machen und ich wünsche dir  spiel satz und sieg


----------



## Sebÿ (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***

Hi!
Wie früh ist denn früh bei euch,
nach viel Grill- und Kühlgut am Abend vorher?


----------



## krauthi (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***

dadurch das wir ja auf die öffnungszeiten der schleuse angewiesen sind  werden wir  wohl schon  so ab 6-7  uhr  (oder früher) auf dem wasser sein


----------



## Sebÿ (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***

Jo das ist früh!
Zu früh um auf Verdacht ohne Platz auf einem Boot loszufahren.
Wenn ihr am Samstag schon da seit, könnte mir ja vielleicht einer ne sms schicken ob noch was frei ist?
Wär das möglich???
MfG
Sebastian


----------



## thefish (16. August 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***



krauthi schrieb:


> schade Thorsten
> nur kann ich es leider nicht verstehen
> anfangs immer wieder angefragt Wann ?? gibts Bootstreffen nr.5 !
> dan steht die ganze sache und die begeisterung ist groß und lange vorraus planbar
> ...


 
Hallo Krauthi!

Im Prinzip hast du ja recht. Aber normaler Weise fängt die Saison erst immer am ca. 07.09. an.
Deshalb war ich auch sehr froh, dass du den 01.09. als Terminchen ausgewählt hast.
Zweitens bekommen wir die Spielt-Termine immer erst Anfang August!

Sorry!

Grüße Thorsten.


----------



## Mr. Lepo (16. August 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***

Hoi Frank,
habe Sonntags 12 Std. Früh und kann somit leider nicht zusagen. 
Ich würde mich aber freuen wenn wir es schaffen, auf Logh Luch mal ne gemeiname Tour zu machen. Die Barsche warten schon |supergri

Gruß
Dietmar


----------



## krauthi (18. August 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***



Sebÿ schrieb:


> Jo das ist früh!
> Zu früh um auf Verdacht ohne Platz auf einem Boot loszufahren.
> Wenn ihr am Samstag schon da seit, könnte mir ja vielleicht einer ne sms schicken ob noch was frei ist?
> Wär das möglich???
> ...


 
schicke mal deine  handynummer per PN   rüber  
ich melde mich dan bei dir 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (23. August 2007)

*AW: Wir leben wieder **Bootstreffen nr.5***

habe euch noch vorenthalten das wir an dem samstag abend noch besuch(shop in Heinsberg ) bekommen werden 
der wird mit seinem transpoter vorbei kommen und uns einige neuigkeiten presentieren
also ruten rollen gummi´s und zubehör 

gruß Krauthi


----------

